# New Nav to DVD Conversion unit with I-drive intergration from www.TVandNav2Go.com



## domtvandnav2go (Jun 9, 2005)

Hi Everyone
Hope all is well.
We now have a new Nav to DVD conversion unit for all the New BMW 3/5 and 6 series with I drive control. The new unit has 3 video inputs, 2 audio inputs, 1 audio output. The unit is Pal and NTSC. Yes it will work if you have Nav or No Nav. Yes you will have video in motion. It now has a selection for 6.5 on 6.5 and 8.8" on 8.8" so 1 unit does it all. The best feature yet is the optional I-Drive control unit. This will now fully intergrate the mod so the you can now make your video source selection through your I-Drive you don't need a remote control. The converter only is $550 and the OPTIONAL I-DRIVE controll unit is $100. Feel free to call us at 718-763-7367 or email us at [email protected]
Thanks Dominic of www.TVandNav2Go.com :thumbup:


----------



## shvt (Dec 21, 2005)

Is this unit OEM and will it void warranty?


----------



## studlylilmouse (Mar 10, 2006)

shvt said:


> Is this unit OEM and will it void warranty?


NO, after market accessory installation CANNOT void the warranty on your vehicle, there are laws in effect that prevent car makers from voided your warranty due to after market parts installation, although i can't find the specific case at the moment, I do have it at work and if anyone cares I will post it.


----------



## saini023 (Feb 4, 2006)

studlylilmouse said:


> NO, after market accessory installation CANNOT void the warranty on your vehicle, there are laws in effect that prevent car makers from voided your warranty due to after market parts installation, although i can't find the specific case at the moment, I do have it at work and if anyone cares I will post it.


 if you get a chance i would apperciate it. i would like to read it..thanks


----------



## studlylilmouse (Mar 10, 2006)

Not a problem, I wont be back to work until tuesday at which time i will find the case specifics and post them this week


----------



## studlylilmouse (Mar 10, 2006)

sorry this post tool so long. The case is called the Magnuson-Moss Warranty Act. Basically it says that after market accessories cannot void the vehicle's warranty. As well the dealer CANNOT refuse to perform warranty work based on the fact that you have upgraded your audio system


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

OK, let me correct what´s been said.

The Magnuson-Moss Warranty Act is the federal law that governs consumer product warranties. It was by Congress in 1975 and requires manufacturers and sellers of consumer products to provide consumers with detailed information about warranty coverage. In  addition, it affects both the rights of consumers and the obligations of warrantors under written warranties.

What you are probably thinking of is tie-in sales provisions, which are not allowed. For example, I cannot refuse to provide warranty service to you for a my JS100 Vacuum if you use non JS100 bags. If you modify the JS100 vacuum, and that modification causes damage, you WILL no longer be covered by the warranty.

Quasi-related to this: My father gave testimony to congress regarding certain aspects of Magnuson-Moss, including Full v. Limited warranties.


----------



## Malibubimmer (Sep 28, 2005)

studlylilmouse said:


> sorry this post tool so long. The case is called the Magnuson-Moss Warranty Act. Basically it says that after market accessories cannot void the vehicle's warranty. As well the dealer CANNOT refuse to perform warranty work based on the fact that you have upgraded your audio system


The Magnuson-Moss Warranty Act is not a "case." Other than the fact that the word "Warranty" is in the title of the Act, it deals not with warranties so much as disclosure of warranty terms. And, most importantly, it says NOTHING about "after market accessories [not being able to] void the vehicle's warranty." NOTHING. :tsk: Here is how the FTC summarizes the Act:


> The Magnuson-Moss Warranty Act is the federal law that governs consumer product warranties. Passed by Congress in 1975, the Act requires manufacturers and sellers of consumer products to provide consumers with detailed information about warranty coverage. In addition, it affects both the rights of consumers and the obligations of warrantors under written warranties.
> 
> To understand the Act, it is useful to be aware of Congress' intentions in passing it. First, Congress wanted to ensure that consumers could get complete information about warranty terms and conditions. By providing consumers with a way of learning what warranty coverage is offered on a product before they buy, the Act gives consumers a way to know what to expect if something goes wrong, and thus helps to increase customer satisfaction.
> 
> ...


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Malibubimmer said:


> The Magnuson-Moss Warranty Act is not a "case." Other than the fact that the word "Warranty" is in the title of the Act, it deals not with warranties so much as disclosure of warranty terms. And, most importantly, it says NOTHING about "after market accessories [not being able to] void the vehicle's warranty." NOTHING. :tsk: Here is how the FTC summarizes the Act:


As I mentioned in my post earlier, where I also explained it is not a case, Magnuson-Moss does deal with tie-in sales and the OP was probably confusing this with after market accessories.


----------



## studlylilmouse (Mar 10, 2006)

actually i wasnt confusing it, this is the way the CEA (consumer electronics association) explains how to convey this act to others, so i appoligize if i was not precise in my mention of this, but to answer the origional question, No it will not void your vehicle warranty to instrall this product, as long as the product does not cause any problem to be repaired under the vewhicle warranty


----------



## studlylilmouse (Mar 10, 2006)

actually i wasnt confusing it, this is the way the CEA (consumer electronics association) explains how to convey this act to others, so i appoligize if i was not precise in my mention of this, but to answer the origional question, No it will not void your vehicle warranty to instrall this product, as long as the product does not cause any problem to be repaired under the vewhicle warranty


----------

